# Endometrial Scratch and Aqua Scan Locations???



## NAT1DRAGONFLY (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi ladies

Not sure where to post about this.......but having an endometrial scratch and Aqua Scan carried out prior to our next cycle and just wondering where to have this done locally??

Any recommendations welcomed - ideally Bromley, Kent and London way really for me.........

xx


----------

